

CoinLab sues Bitcoin exchange MtGox - nwatson
http://coinlab.com/status

======
nwatson
And for the HN-censored Gawker link: [http://gawker.com/massive-bitcoin-
business-partnership-devol...](http://gawker.com/massive-bitcoin-business-
partnership-devolves-into-75-487857656)

------
al1x
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648282>

